# CEL Codes P0171 P0106 P1101 2013 2LT



## mbachan (Jul 30, 2015)

Good afternoon.

The CEL on my 2013 2LT came on today, so I took it to get the codes pulled. They read as follows;

P0171 System too lean bank 1
P0106 Manifold absolute baro performance
P1101 Chevy code intake flow performance

I've noticed a dramatic decrease in fuel economy, as well as the occasional RPM surge. I have read on other forums that this may be cause of faulty PCVs, requiring a warranty covered replacement of the valve cover. Do you all feel that this could be the case? I would appreciate any comment or suggestion. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A few questions will help us help you:

How many miles on your Cruze?

Manual or automatic transmission?

What kind of fuel do you use?

Any prior history of repairs?

Any modifications beyond factory installed equipment?


----------



## mbachan (Jul 30, 2015)

55k.
Auto.
87 octane (the cheap stuff)
Coolant leak recall & ECM recall.
None.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

At 55,000 miles I believe that you're still covered by the Powertrain warranty. 

Are you the vehicle's original owner? 

Have you considered visiting the service department of the selling dealer?

Have you been using an 87 octane gasoline from one of the following retailers?

Top Tier Gasoline


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The PO171 is the primary code…..all codes following are resultant.

In general, this code indicates that the PCV built into the cam cover has failed and a large vacuum leak is the result.
The computer is trying to enrich the fuel mixture……the o2 sensor is screaming LEAN! More fuel!……it can't deliver enough fuel so a lean code is sent……yada yada.

Anyways, the cover is a power train covered part…..the dealer is also instructed to look inside a port in the intake manifold to check for a stuck one way valve…..if it is stuck, a intake manifold replacement is called for…..this is also a power train covered repair.
Replacing the cam cover without replacing a manifold with a stuck valve will result in a second cover failure in a relatively short time.

Anyways, you are in power train coverage….let the dealer do their thing.

Rob


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, wouldn't you know it: P0171/P0106/P1101 popped on my daughter's '12 1LT last night. Verified leak at PCV and we're in to the dealer for warranty work this morning. Not a moment too soon, either: 89K miles and built in July 2011/first sold Sep 2011.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Water pump leaked, again - noticed while looking for the vacuum leak caused by the failed PCV. We replaced that already once, under warranty, 9 months ago. 


Fixed under warranty along with this problem.


Hey, it's all good until 150Kmi, right?


----------

